
Google target of new U.S. antitrust probe by state attorneys general - Jerry2
http://news.trust.org/item/20190903210113-83x0y
======
lanevorockz
Google is doing several nefarious things lately, it’s almost like the motto
“don’t be evil” was removed by a change in direction.

